# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Khóc con rồi mới nhận ra sai lầm!

## av886

*Khóc con rồi mới nhận ra sai lầm!* Trong một môi trường xã hội phức tạp, đầy rẫy những cạm bẫy như hiện nay thì chỉ do quan niệm sai lầm hay một chút lơ là thiếu quan tâm, bố mẹ cũng có thể đẩy con cái vào đường phạm tội, mất hết tương lai, thậm chí là vào chỗ chết... Nhiều bà mẹ đến khi giật mình nhận ra sai lầm thì đã chỉ còn biết khóc con mà thôi...
>>buffet
Đã 3 năm trôi qua, bà Phạm Thị H. (Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội) vẫn chưa hết bàng hoàng vì sự ra đi đột ngột của đứa con trai mới 21 tuổi. Suốt 3 năm qua, bà luôn tự hỏi: Mình đã sai lầm ở chỗ nào để cuối cùng, đứa con trai tuột khỏi vòng tay bà và ra đi vĩnh viễn?
Theo lời bà H, thì khi còn nhỏ, Tuấn là đứa con trai ngoan ngoãn và học giỏi. Mỗi lần đi họp phụ huynh, bà không khỏi tự hào khi nghe cô nói về thành tích của con mình. Có lẽ chính vì vậy mà bà đã chủ quan, không sát sao với nó. Nửa cuối năm cấp II, thấy con đi học thêm liên miên, bà H. lấy làm mừng vì con chăm học và không nghĩ đến chuyện kiểm tra, giám sát. Sáng sáng, Tuấn dậy sớm đi đá bóng, bà cũng không biết con đá bóng ở sân nào, với ai. Thời gian ấy, chị gái của bà H. ốm nặng, tối nào bà cũng để con ở nhà học một mình để vào bệnh viện chăm chị.
>>chuyện lạ
6 tháng trôi qua. Cho đến khi cô giáo chủ nhiệm báo là Tuấn liên tục bỏ học, bà H. mới giật mình đi tìm hiểu. Sự thật khiến bà choáng váng: Con bà sáng sớm ra sân bóng tụ tập hút thuốc, ngày bỏ học đi chơi điện tử, tối khi mẹ đi vắng, Tuấn lẻn ra khỏi nhà, cùng lũ bạn tụ tập ngồi uống nước chè ngoài quán vỉa hè…
>>iphone5 
Chỉ 6 tháng lơ là chủ quan, bà H. đã bắt đầu để tuột dần khỏi tay đứa con trai vốn vẫn có tiếng là ngoan và chăm học. Thi trượt cấp III, bà lo cho con học tại một trung tâm giáo dục thường xuyên. 3 năm Tuấn học cấp III là 3 năm bà H. đau khổ vì những cuộc bỏ nhà đi đêm, những vụ lấy tiền đóng học chơi game, thậm chí là cậu bắt đầu uống rượu.

Về nhà, Tuấn vẫn là đứa con tình cảm, ít nói và quấn mẹ như một đứa trẻ ngoan, vì thế bà vẫn yêu nó lắm. Nói chuyện với mọi người, bà tặc lưỡi: Nó chơi bời thế thôi, nhưng tình cảm hơn thằng anh nó (đang học đại học). Có lẽ vì thế mà hết lần này đến lần khác, bà bỏ qua lỗi của con, thậm chí giấu chồng cho con tiền chơi game, mua thuốc lá. Đêm, con đi chơi, bà ngồi đợi cửa cho đến lúc con về, có hôm là 1,2 giờ sáng. Lúc ấy, nó lại cúi xuống nhẹ nhàng bảo: “Mẹ, con xin lỗi”, rồi còn đưa tay bóp vai, đấm lưng cho mẹ. Bà lại quên hết, tha thứ hết.
>>vang sjc
Cho đến một đêm, bà ngồi đợi con đến 1 giờ sáng mới gọi điện giục. Nó nghe máy và bảo: “Đây, con sắp về đây”. Nhưng chỉ 15 phút sau, bạn của con bà gọi điện báo: Tuấn bị tai nạn rất nặng, đang đi cấp cứu. Bà lao vào bệnh viện, chỉ kịp nhìn thấy con lần cuối khi nó quằn quại ôm bụng và nói: Mẹ ơi cứu con!, rồi ra đi mãi mãi. Hoá ra, bọn trẻ uống rượu ở một quán ốc và con bà cãi nhau với một thằng bạn. “Tuấn bực mình lên xe lao đi rất nhanh và tự đâm vào một chiếc xe rác đang đỗ bên cạnh đường” - bạn của con bà kể lại.
>>tin tuc
Hôm vừa rồi là giỗ lần thứ 3 của Tuấn. Bà H. lại khóc trước bàn thờ con: Nó là thằng bé hiền lành và sống rất tình cảm. Chỉ 6 tháng lơ là và sau đó là thiếu cương quyết, tôi đã để mất con”…

 

 Tuổi vị thành niên thích thể hiện bản thân, nếu bố mẹ không sát sao, quan tâm, họ có thể mất con bất cứ lúc nào - ảnh minh hoạ



Trường hợp quá tin tưởng dẫn đến chủ quan, không sát sao, kiểm tra, giám sát khi con đang ở tuổi vị thành niên để rồi đến khi xảy ra hậu quả như bà bà H. không phải là hiếm. Theo những người có kinh nghiệm, trẻ trai từ cuối cấp II bắt đầu có những thay đổi rất lớn về tâm sinh lý. Đặc biệt, tuổi này rất thích thể hiện bản thân và thường tìm cho mình thần tượng hoặc xây dựng băng nhóm.
>>tỉ giá ngoại tệ
Nếu trong giai đoạn này, trẻ được quan tâm chăm sóc, có môi trường học hành tốt, có bạn tốt thì sẽ phát triển theo hướng tích cực. Nhưng nếu phụ huynh lơ là, thiếu quan tâm thì có khi chỉ trong vòng một thời gian rất ngắn, thậm chí chỉ vài tuần, trẻ có thể vướng vào những thói quen mà sau đó rất khó để thay đổi, hoặc chúngg có thể bị bạn xấu rủ rê...

Tuy nhiên, những sai lầm đó của trẻ không phải đã hết cơ hội sửa chữa. Khi phát hiện ra, bố mẹ đặc biệt phải vừa mềm mỏng, vừa cương quyết tách con ra khỏi môi trường xấu, bạn bè xấu. Cùng với đó, bằng tình thương và sự tế nhị, các bậc phụ huynh nên hướng cho con mình đến những hoạt động lành mạnh, những sở thích có ích.
>>tin tức
Một kinh nghiệm có thể tham khảo, đó là nếu con mê game, cha mẹ đừng vội tách con ra khỏi chiếc máy tính mà thay vào đó, nên mua cho con những thiết bị lẻ, mua tài liệu để con tự tìm hiểu để lắp ráp một chiếc máy tính theo sở thích của con. Song song với đó, hãy cho con học những phần mềm hấp dẫn với trẻ như photoshop, rồi dần dần là lập trình… Những niềm say mê có ích này sẽ khiến trẻ không còn tập trung suy nghĩ về game nữa…

*Quá chi**ều con, h**ậu qu**ả khôn l**ường*

Chiều con, quá tin tưởng vào con là những sai lầm mà rất nhiều phụ huynh, đặc biệt là cá bà mẹ mắc phải. Có không ít trường hợp, ngay cả khi con cái đã học đại học, thậm chí ra trường, có công ăn việc làm đầy đủ nhưng vẫn bị “hỏng” mà lỗi một phần vẫn là từ những ông bố bà mẹ.

Đó là những trường hợp do thấy con học hành giỏi giang nên bố mẹ tự hào, ra sức chiều chuộng mà không cho chúng làm bất cứ việc gì trong gia đình. Đến khi chúng ra trường, đi làm, hết giờ về nhà không có việc gì để làm, chúng bắt đầu hoặc la cà quán sá, hoặc lên mạng giết thời giờ rồi nghiện cuộc sống ảo trong các diễn đàn, forum.
Quân, con bà Nguyễn Minh H. (Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội) là một ví dụ. Lấy vợ, sinh con, nhưng mẹ Quân không bao giờ cho con động chân tay vào việc gì. Cũng chẳng có bạn bè vì trước đây cậu chỉ cắm đầu vào học, thế nên cứ đi làm về là Quân vào mạng, lên các diễn đàn, forum “tụ tập” ảo. Lâu dần thành nghiện, cậu tôn xưng các vị “đại ca” trên mạng và sống cuộc sống về đêm nhiều hơn ban ngày. Quân mắc bệnh tâm thần phân liệt, trở nên hung dữ, phá phách và hỗn hào với mẹ, hành hung cả vợ con. Không chịu được, vợ Quân bỏ về nhà mẹ đẻ. Bà H. chỉ còn biết khóc lóc than thân trách phận, rồi đi chùa khấn vái…

 

Nhiều người đã khóc con ngay cả khi nó còn sống, chỉ vì chúng đã mắc bệnh tâm thần vì game - ảnh minh hoạ



Đau lòng hơn cả vẫn là những trường hợp do sai lầm trong cách nuôi dạy dẫn đến hậu quả là con trở thành tội phạm giết người. Ngoài nỗi đau mất con vì chúng có thể bị tử hình, họ còn chịu sự ân hận, giày vò trước sự mất mát của gia đình nạn nhân, nỗi nhục nhã vì bị người đời khinh rẻ… mà trường hợp Lê Văn Luyện là một ví dụ điển hình. Từ một đứa trẻ ngoan, bố mẹ Luyện để con ra khỏi nhà đi làm tự do, không biết con làm gì, giao du với ai, nghiện game như thế nào… Cho đến khi con phạm tội tày đình vẫn chỉ cho rằng “cháu nó dại dột”.

Rất hiếm có trường hợp tội phạm giết người còn là một đứa trẻ con, nhưng những sai lầm về cách giáo dục, nuôi dạy chúng trong thời thơ ấu sẽ có thể là nguyên nhân xuất hiện những sát thủ sau này.

Theo kết quả nghiên cứu của đề tài khoa học “Nguyên nhân, điều kiện tội phạm giết người và giải pháp phòng ngừa” của Trung tâm nghiên cứu Tội phạm học và phòng ngừa tội phạm (Viện sảnh sát nhân dân - Bộ Công an) cũng kết luận rằng, yếu tố gia đình có vai trò quan trọng hàng đầu trong việc hình thành nhân cách và các đặc điểm tâm lý cá nhân, đặc biệt đối với trẻ em và nhóm đối tượng ở độ tuổi vị thành niên.
9z

----------

